# What a working Lab should look like.



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

We're always droning on about conformation in RTF and airing views on what a real Lab should look like. Poking around the net today I came across this pic.










FTCh and Int FTCh Beileys Aguzannis of Fendawood.

I think this fellow is my personal beau ideal of a working Lab, but I suspect some will disagree. What say you?

Eug


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Wrong color


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

Great looking dog, Eug.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice. If we're looking for perfection, I would prefer a bit less dewlap.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Really handsome. Much nicer head than my current knucklehead. As I am primarily a dove hunter and live in South Texas I might prefer a bit thinner coat, but if that dog was living here, perhaps its coat wouldn't be as thick. I have also grown to appreciate a more ripped, muscled physique. Hard as a rock is really fun to watch run, but no question, that fellow in the photo is just about exactly what I think of when one says Lab.


----------



## JKC (Jan 3, 2015)

All I see is a black box with an "x" in it.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with HPL. Looks exactly what I think of when someone says lab. Beautiful dog!!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

He is quite beautiful. One of the reasons I went to the 'British FT' breeding for my pup. Proper conformation is important.

I was thinking just the other day how funny it is that we, in the states, have four 'types' - no five - of labs 
American FT/Working
American Show/(sometimes working)
English Show
British(UK) FT/Working
and of course
'the other color'

They are all labs - all different in some way or another.

Colonel Blimp - do you find in the UK that the field labs are consistently well balanced, as far as conformation?


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Agree with Matt regarding the dewlap, and would like to see his tail.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Surely looks like a Labrador to me. Unfortunately so many of the field AND Show bred labs DON'T. 
No dog is perfect-but he is very nice. one thing that would improve him more for me is if he were black.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

JKC said:


> All I see is a black box with an "x" in it.


not missing anything...just a yellow dog.....doesnt suit my likes...prefer a little taller and leaner...and BLACK


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Tobias said:


> He is quite beautiful. One of the reasons I went to the 'British FT' breeding for my pup. Proper conformation is important.
> 
> I was thinking just the other day how funny it is that we, in the states, have four 'types' - no five - of labs
> American FT/Working
> ...


Most dogs in FTs have fairly reasonable conformation, are really well balanced & agile. JMO Lovely looking dog Eug. Partial to blacks!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Most dogs in FTs have fairly reasonable conformation, are really well balanced & agile. JMO Lovely looking dog Eug. Partial to blacks!


I agree with you. There are many American field trial labs that are very well put together.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tobias said:


> There are many American field trial labs that are very well put together.


Our *blimps*, on the other hand - especially as compared to *their* (Colonel) Blimps - not so well.

Hey, Eug, looks like it went down in ye olde neck of Wm. Penn's woods, afore Pennsy State Police riddled it with buckshot to make sure that was one cripple that didn't up and get away again!

MG


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Colonel Blimp said:


> We're always droning on about conformation in RTF and airing views on what a real Lab should look like. Poking around the net today I came across this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what response you get when you omit the titles ?
To be honest eug , it looks like the neighbours


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I give them props just for getting a field bred lab to stand, and then maintain it long enough for a pic. The FTch-int FTch, seems to add the right degree of pretty to me . Heck I might even forgive that he's the wrong color


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

> Colonel Blimp - do you find in the UK that the field labs are consistently well balanced, as far as conformation?


In a word, no. That's why I thought this guy looked so nice, at least to my eyes; it's all very subjective. 

I agree with the comments about muscle definition; if he was working three and four days a week in these hills, he'd sharpen up, but he's not carrying any spare weight, so you'd need to pay close attention to his diet. So I disagree with the "leaner" comment in his case. Any loss of weight from where he is now and he'd be too ribby. 

As to the titles, I did contemplate omitting them just to be wicked, but decided to play fair.  

Eug


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Colonel Blimp said:


> As to the titles, I did contemplate omitting them just to be wicked, but decided to play fair.
> 
> Eug


With an Unfair advantage on decision ;-) What something looks like will always be subjective,when it's suggestive it's different.
This is Bella and Brill  Titles with held ;-)


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Good looking, but short legged. (;


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Kirk Keene said:


> Agree with Matt regarding the dewlap, and would like to see his tail.


Having had cattle for many years, Bangus specifically, known for dewlap, I see none on this dog, this is a perfect lab in my opinion.
I will make this comment. A lot of our labs here have longer bodies, longer noses, taller withers, thinner hair, bent tails, and wired temperments. I now know as I write this I will get beat up again, but so what.
The british community has a much tighter lead on the breed and produce a better product, "pound for pound", we have some fantastic dogs and should emulate "some" of their practices. All of my dogs are american labs except one which is 1/2 bred. I love them all BIG TIME.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

JJaxon said:


> Good looking, but short legged. (;


I think if he was lighter boned (and had a shorter coat), he would not 'look' short legged.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Eug,

That's my style of Lab, though others may not agree. I've got a yellow bitch that could pass for his sister!

Kirk,

I understand that he shows a bit of extra flesh under his neck, but that's just some extra skin and not distracting from the functional attributes. I also understand your desire to see his tail a bit better, but it's where it belongs, hanging between his legs with the tip at the hocks. Much better than curled above his back! And based on what I see of the texture of his coat I'm betting it's a pretty good otter tail.

Swack


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

So what do you guys think of this boy?








Not a straight-on side shot but you can see his angles, structure, tail. 

Meredith


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Steve Shaver said:


> Wrong color


Isn't that the truth nothing a couple spray cans of silver paint can't fix.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

HPL posted


> As I am primarily a dove hunter and live in South Texas I might prefer a bit thinner coat


Good point. 

This is where the subjective thing kicks in. Until just recently I was a coastal wildfowler (too old and knackered now, can't take the cold) so I want a dog capable of looking after himself in a running North Sea / Irish Sea tideway, which implies amongst other things a good coat. So what suits me doesn't necessarily suit you and neither of us is wrong. 

As for his tail, this is the best shot I could find showing it's profile at rest.

.









And another through the backsight as it were....










For those interested if you check the Fendawood website you can see his health clearances. 

Eug


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

mwk56 said:


> So what do you guys think of this boy?
> View attachment 25458
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a labrador to me Meredith. Very nice boy.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> I give them props just for getting a field bred lab to stand, and then maintain it long enough for a pic. The FTch-int FTch, seems to add the right degree of pretty to me . Heck I might even forgive that he's the wrong color


I don't really understand why people don't teach this. Not for the conformation ring or ob ring but just as a general thing. Our FCC/afc sired lab who landed in a home with mom as a conformation/ ob person taught at a young age. Great for grooming vet visits drying off etc.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Colonel Blimp said:


> HPL postedGood point.
> 
> This is where the subjective thing kicks in. Until just recently I was a coastal wildfowler (too old and knackered now, can't take the cold) so I want a dog capable of looking after himself in a running North Sea / Irish Sea tideway, which implies amongst other things a good coat.* So what suits me doesn't necessarily suit you and neither of us is wrong.
> *
> ...



Absolutely. I think he is really handsome, but would probably be miserable hunting with me here. On the other hand, mine would almost certainly freeze to death anywhere the temp dropped below about 40f ;-)


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone on here have a dog with a wavy coat along the top of his/her spine? Along the very top of my young pups spine his coat is wavy, and the rest of it is completely normal. The wave becomes more pronounced when he gets wet. I was wondering how this stands in terms of conformation? Does it matter?


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Yes some of my dogs have the wave. A little bit is ok in the breed ring. If they are starting to look like a Chessie, that is a problem.

Meredith


----------



## Jeri (Feb 24, 2015)

Maddog10 - You should start a new thread so that more people see this. Both of my dogs have this and I honestly thought it was a sign of a pure bred Lab! I guess that was a wrong assumption, but it would be nice to hear from breeders, especially ones that compete in Confirmation. I do think you will find it is perfectly normal and accepted.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Maddog10 said:


> The wave becomes more pronounced when he gets wet. I was wondering how this stands in terms of conformation? Does it matter?


Yeah... my hair gets kinky in the humidity too. That's why I moved to the high desert. 

Oh, wait...

Colonel Blimp:

I noticed you mentioned North Sea/Irish Sea tidewaters. The titles that retrievers get in the UK... my understanding is that these trials don't involve a lot of water work? Over here, the water series is almost always where the sheep and goats/wheat and chafe get sorted out. 

I had heard that my current dog's dam was extremely hydrophilic (so to speak), that she'd been that way from puppyhood onward. I didn't think such a thing was particularly hereditary, until we came to water force Ram Jet Rocket Dog. We never got to the force part. The first time the weather was warm enough to do water work in her first year, it was like a revelation to her... that THIS was what she'd been looking for her whole life. That and feathers.

Which brings me back to British Field titles. If water work is relatively less of a big deal in the UK trials, is it possible that we (North Americans) might be putting positive selection pressure for watery-ness in our breedings? On the other hand... you obviously throw your dogs into some serious water and I gather that you haven't seen any problem in this regard.

The water issue is the main reservation I'd have about going to a British breeding. (Of course... Rocket Dog's beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Assuming the beholder likes seeing a graceful arching of the dog's tail over its back.)


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

My 4 month old 'British' lab has a very nice water entry and he swims like a fire has been lit under his... well. .he swims very fast and was a natural the first time he got wet. He also loves the bathtub.lol


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

> If water work is relatively less of a big deal in the UK trials, is it possible that we (North Americans) might be putting positive selection pressure for watery-ness in our breedings?


Honestly, I don't know; I'm not well enough informed about either genetics or the US scene to give a sensible answer. Empirically it's possible, but I've no idea if it happens at all.

Given that the breed was developed over hundreds of generations for working on fishing boats, notably on The Grand Banks, I think "water ability" is probably the most basic of all Lab instincts, even before retrieving, so I guess you'd have to work pretty hard to dilute it. When we ran the training group I can't recall a single Lab that was a reluctant performer in water.

Eug


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Eug,

He really is beautiful. Would love to have something like him structurally over here, with that coat and working ability, to use on my girls. Beautiful and talented. 

Sue


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Sue,

I don't want to act as an advertising agent for Fendawood, but if you check their website frozen semen is available.

Hug


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

I think thats a *Stunning Dog * Eug ... and don't let anyone tell you he is the wrong color ... 

I have 8 "wrong color labs" .... I think they are OK looking


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Maddog10 said:


> Anyone on here have a dog with a wavy coat along the top of his/her spine? Along the very top of my young pups spine his coat is wavy, and the rest of it is completely normal. The wave becomes more pronounced when he gets wet. I was wondering how this stands in terms of conformation? Does it matter?


Showed Magic for a bit in 12-18 month class. Never got dumped and he has the wave. I just made sure the judge never saw a wet dog. It is actually a sign of a proper coat but they are clueless. Really waterproof. Dog never gets soaked to the skin in rain, swimming in pool etc. only one of 4 I can say that about.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess I'm just not as in to the looks as I am performance related. I have good looking dogs but they are quite different in looks, all three have different coats, none are the same height, and none of the four are built the same. I guess beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Colonel Blimp on importing Frozen semen if he is everything you would want to add to your girls.
Yes, it is going to cost you. And you better allow at least 2 months to receive once you decide you are really committed. Lots of paperwork and quarantine etc.
Think about it,
Colleen


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Without prejudice ,if you have to import semen you don't have the right stock in your yard and I don't think that's hard to find these days in your country ..Unless you have the wrong stock I doubt it . 
What you do with that stock can make a different stew.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

runnindawgz said:


> I think thats a *Stunning Dog * Eug ... and don't let anyone tell you he is the wrong color ...
> 
> I have 8 "wrong color labs" .... I think they are OK looking


Nice, I was hoping you'd post...


----------



## a.curtin2011 (Jul 7, 2014)

Maddog10 said:


> Anyone on here have a dog with a wavy coat along the top of his/her spine? Along the very top of my young pups spine his coat is wavy, and the rest of it is completely normal. The wave becomes more pronounced when he gets wet. I was wondering how this stands in terms of conformation? Does it matter?



I've seen adult dogs with the wavy coat down their back, but I have been told that young dogs can get this and will grow out of it. And that's exactly what happened in Hailey's case. She has a very slight wave over the top of her hips, but that's it.


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel that as he grows the wave is becoming less prominent. He didn't have it as a very young pup when brought home from the breeder, but then it developed over the following weeks. I don't mind it, and in fact think it's a nice little touch to what appears to be a very healthy coat. I just noticed the last couple of days though that it seems like it is starting to straighten out... We won't compete in anything conformation-related, and I don't have a preference one way or the other in terms of whether he keeps "the wave" or not. I was just curious to know if it was common.

I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Taran (Sep 22, 2014)

Maddog10 said:


> I feel that as he grows the wave is becoming less prominent. He didn't have it as a very young pup when brought home from the breeder, but then it developed over the following weeks. I don't mind it, and in fact think it's a nice little touch to what appears to be a very healthy coat. I just noticed the last couple of days though that it seems like it is starting to straighten out... We won't compete in anything conformation-related, and I don't have a preference one way or the other in terms of whether he keeps "the wave" or not. I was just curious to know if it was common.
> 
> I appreciate the responses.


My lab had a wavy coat on her back from about 6 months to 14 months and then it began to straighten. Now at 2 years her coat is very straight even when wet. The coat is water tight and so glossy you need sunglasses to look at her. She is from MH and FC lines.


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice looking dog.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

mwk56 said:


> So what do you guys think of this boy?
> View attachment 25458
> 
> 
> ...


Nice topline, nice reach of neck, nice tail, head is ok, legs could use a little more bone but over all a very nice dog.


----------



## Wingshooter (Jan 30, 2014)

Kind of like this.


----------



## Ahooge (Dec 27, 2014)

Tobias said:


> He is quite beautiful. One of the reasons I went to the 'British FT' breeding for my pup. Proper conformation is important.
> 
> I was thinking just the other day how funny it is that we, in the states, have four 'types' - no five - of labs
> American FT/Working
> ...


I am curious to see a perfect example of each "type" of lab. With the exception of the "other color" that's just an abomination. 

Just for comparison of physical features


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

Blake. No HT titles but a real fine specimen and great hunting dog. 85 lbs


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

runnindawgz said:


> I think thats a *Stunning Dog * Eug ... and don't let anyone tell you he is the wrong color ...
> 
> I have 8 "wrong color labs" .... I think they are OK looking


Yes he is stunning.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

4XGMPR GRHRCH HRK ROOSTER SMASHER,MH, QAA
I like the looks of my boy also.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

torg said:


> 4XGMPR GRHRCH HRK ROOSTER SMASHER,MH, QAA
> I like the looks of my boy also.


I just saw a girl by him here in Virginia and she is beautiful!


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

torg,

Rooster's daughter Remi is a beautiful bitch. She fits the name of this thread well. She gave birth to a litter of puppies Monday night. I hope they grow up to be like her!

Swack


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

If it's 'Looks' ...then it's in the eye of the beholder they say.
I breed for coat first in the looks department and I don't mean colour !!..It can be Black /Yellow or Chocolate. !
Next is the tail. It should have the product of propulsion and a good base .thin whispy ones just don't cut it (imo) .
The head should be the stature for the frame it carries and without Too much nose..and I don't mean scent .

The nurture and environment can tone or change the over all shape of the dog but what it was born with is what it has .
This young Gal of 20 months old pic taken this morning has all that I 'look for' in the visual sense. The rest of the Important stuff in the development of her training will be man made.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

This is my idea of a nice looking working Lab. He attained his MH at 3.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

No wheels.

Danny De Vito regards

Bubba


----------

